# SISTEMA - Zusammenfassen von Blöcken gleicher Kategorie



## SF TEST (12 Februar 2021)

Hallo,

meine Frage bezieht sich auf die Ausführungen im SISTEMA Kochbuch 1: Zusammenfassen von Blöcken gleicher Kategorie.

Zunächst das Übliche:
- Mehrere NOT-HALT Taster wirken über eine Sicherheitssteuerung auf mehrere Antriebe. Diese Antriebe werden jeweils zweikanalig über Schütze (rückführkreisüberwacht) angesteuert.
- Betrachtung in SISTEMA: Je NOT-HALT Taster eine SF, und wenn es nicht passt (zuviele Antriebe) auch je Antriebseinheit eine SF bzw. eine SF beispielhaft/stellvertretend.

Ich frage mich jedoch, warum man eigentlich immer den Weg der Vereinzelung der SF geht.
Quasi findet man nie den Fall, das die Subsysteme gleicher Kategorie (hier die redundanten Leistungsschütze) kanalweise zusammengefasst werden.
Gerade wenn die Ausgangssysteme gleichartig sind. D.h. aus:

------------------------------------------= QA1A =...= QA2A =...= QA3A =
SB[NOT-HALT] === SB[LOGIK] ===...........===...........===...........=== 
                                                    ------------------------------------------= QA1B =...= QA2B =...= QA3B =

würde

                                                    ------------------------------------------= QA1A === QA2A === QA3A =
SB[NOT-HALT] === SB[LOGIK] ===...............................................===
                                                    .....................................................= QA1B === QA2B === QA3B =

Rechnerisch ist es ja wie bei der Einzelbetrachtung, aber weniger copy/paste.
Ist dies für eine Anzahl X an Ausgängen gleicher Kategorie so zulässig?


----------



## stevenn (15 Februar 2021)

ich weiß nicht ob ich dich so richtig verstehe, ich versuche es einfach mal.
wenn QA1A und QA1B Schütze sind, die einen Antrieb abschalten, dann darfst du diese nicht mit den Schützen des zweiten Antriebs zusammenfassen. du benötigst ja pro Antrieb zwei Schütze um wahrscheinlich PL d zu erfüllen. also du darfst nicht QA1A mit QA2A mischen.

wie anfangs erwähnt, kann es sein, dass ich es falsch verstanden habe.


----------



## SF TEST (15 Februar 2021)

Hallo Stevenn,

danke für Deine Antwort, ev. war es oben unklar beschrieben.
Elektrisch ist alles klar: Redundante Schütze an zweikanaligen SicherheitsausgÃ¤ngen einer Sicherheitssteuerung. Dies für jeden Antrieb separat (zzgl. EDM Überwachung).

Wenn es durch die Blockdarstellung in SISTEMA von der Elektrik abstrahiert ist, gibt es laut Kochbuch 1 die Möglichkeit, Blöcke gleicher Kategorie zusammen zu fassen. Das wird in den Beispieln im Kochbuch z.B. auch fÃ¼r Eingangsblöcke und Ausgangsblöcke gemacht.

Dei Vereinzelung in jeweils einzelne SF pro Antriebseinheit rührt ja daher, das man bei vielen Antrieben ev. seinen PLr nicht mehr schafft. Soweit i.O..
Dennoch kann ich ja prinzipiell die fertigen PFHd Werte von fertigen Subsystemen addiern, z.B. von den Ausgangsblöcken (PFH(SF)=PFH(SENSOR)+PFH(LOGIK)+PFH(ANTRIEB1)+PFH(ANTRIEB2)+...)

Wenn ich nun die fertigen Subsysteme der Antriebe ersetzte durch die redundanten Schütze (es gibt nur Schütze, und en eigentlichen Antrieb, keine FU) kommt etwas wie oben raus:

------------------------------------------= QA1A =...= QA2A =...= QA3A =
SB[NOT-HALT] === SB[LOGIK] ===...........===...........===...........=== 
                                                    ------------------------------------------= QA1B =...= QA2B =...= QA3B =

Danach möchte ich die Vereinfachung aus Kochbuch 1 anwenden, d.h. Subsystem gleicher Kategorie zusammenfassen.
Wie gesagt, es ist ja hier bereits abstrahiert vom Eketroschaltplan:

------------------------------------------= QA1A === QA2A === QA3A =
SB[NOT-HALT] === SB[LOGIK] ===...............................................===
                                                     ------------------------------------------= QA1B === QA2B ===  QA3B =


Gruß


----------



## stevenn (15 Februar 2021)

du hast doch fertige Blöcke, wenn du einmal QA1A und QA1B zusammengefasst hast. ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das so geht wie du meinst, denn QA1A und QA1B sind ja ein "Päärchen" und das reißt du ja dann auseinander. Ich würde es alleine schon aus dem Grund nicht machen, weil es überhaupt nicht übersichtlich ist und einzelne Blöcke nicht mehr erkennbar sind. 
rein rechnerisch ist es vermutlich egal, ob du zuerst parallel und dann in reihe oder umgekehrt machst. vielleicht bekommst du ein Problem bei der automatischen Begrenzung der Werte durch Sistema.


----------



## SF TEST (15 Februar 2021)

Hallo Stevenn,

genau wegen der Begrenzung macht man dies anscheinend. Ich stimme dir zu bzgl. der Übersichtlichkeit. Hersteller wie ABB machen dies in Ihren Low Level Beispielen von vorne hinein. Aber halt wie das IFA im Kochbuch 1 für Subsysteme der Eingangsseite und Ausgangsseite.
Da habe ich mich dann gefragt, warum man nicht (bei zudem gleichen Ausgangsblöcken) ebenfalls so zusammenfasst. Rechnerich ergibt sich kein Unterschied zur mehrfachen Einzelbetrachtung.
Siehe dazu SISTEMA Kochbuch 1:

ZITAT:

_... Mehrere Subsysteme der Kategorie 3 können in einem Subsystem der Kategorie 3 zusammengefasst werden. Dabei erfolgt die Zusammenfassung kanalweise (siehe Abbildung 8)....
... Mehrere Subsysteme der Kategorie 4 können in einem Subsystem der Kategorie 4 zusammengefasst werden. Dabei gelten die gleichen Regeln wie für Kategorie 3 genannt..._

_... Die hier beschriebenen Vereinfachungen sind oft vorteilhaft, aber nicht zwingend erforderlich. Da SISTEMA innerhalb der Subsysteme die MTTFD-Werte jedes Kanals begrenzt (Kappung), kann sich durch die Zusammenfassung von Subsystemen gleicher Kategorie rechnerisch eine geringere Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen gefährlichen Ausfall pro Stunde ergeben. Diese kleinere Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit (PFHD) ist ein Vorteil. Durch die zusammengefasste Darstellung ist die physikalische Abfolge der Signalverarbeitung aber oft schwerer zu erkennen. Im Zweifelsfall kann mit SISTEMA eine vergleichende Berechnung der verschiedenen Darstellungen durchgeführt werden, um die günstigste Kombination zu ermitteln. Grundsätzlich bilden aber alle Möglichkeiten das Prinzipschaltbild korrekt ab.

_Gruß


----------

